

Russia enacted its own SOPA the day it granted Snowden asylum - scottkduncan
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2013/08/02/russia-enacted-its-own-sopa-the-day-it-granted-snowden-asylum/

======
drderidder
Nobody is really under the illusion that Russia granted Snowden asylum because
they're a shining example of democratic rights and freedom. Russia's poor
record doesn't justify the US riding rough-shod over their own Constitution
either. Or treating the entire rest of the world (including their closest
friends and allies) as terror suspects with zero rights.

